# 2185 owner's manual



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Any of u guys got an idea of a good place for me to buy an owner's manual for my 2185?


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Try http://www.manualslib.com/manual/33963/Cub-Cadet-2185.html


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks 2deeres


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

No problem!!


----------

